# Need New Glow Plugs $$$?



## porter5 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Guys..... Diesel Doesnt Start So Well When It Cold....even When I Plug It In It Doesnt Start On The 1st Try , Then On The Second It Lights Up...new Glow Plugs , Thats Wat I Think???, Any Thoughs...if I Need New Glow Plugs Any-one Have Them Done So I Can Get A Prive In Mind, Its A 2000 Ford F-350 7.3 Diesel...thanks....


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well if you are bringing it somewhere make sure they are going to test the glow plugs to see which ones, if any, are bad. If they just throw a whole set in you are lookin at $100 just for the plugs. And yes I have seen people do this.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

the thing is youre supposed to install a new set, never only one, partially bad glow plugs with different resistances even though they are heating will make the new ones you just installed go bad


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Glow plugs or glow plug relay.
Relay is fairly cheap & easy - glow plugs I would pay to have done and it won't be cheap.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Glow Plug Relay*

I was having the same problem with my 7.3 Powerstroke and thought that it was the glow plugs then i got them tested and figured out that it was the glow plug relay. Saved tons of money and my labor. Might want to try that first couldn't hurt.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

FIRST check the GPR, that usually the problem. I have had two go bad in two different trucks and both times it was the glow plug relay. Much cheaper and much easier to install.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

If you replace glow plugs, you have to do them all, never just one at a time. Like said above. I woudl check the relay first though...


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

I could be mistaken but I thought you could check the glow plug system including current draw with a high quality scan tool (snap-on, etc.) or oem Scan tool. This is going from memory.

I did have a customers 7.3l power stroke that would not start under a certain temp. I remember replacing the glow plugs (all). it didn't help. After some more diagnosis I found the crank sensor to be marginal and not indication enough rpms during cranking. The ecm needs to see a minimum rpm to begin fuel delivery. I monitored this with a scan tool.

Derek


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I've been told you get about 100,000 miles out of a set of glow plugs, maybe its time for some new ones.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Glow plugs are going to be around $70 if you buy them online. To have them put in at a garage it's going to be at least $200, thats if they can get them all out easy. Just got a quote not long ago.


----------



## rollnthunder (Dec 7, 2005)

The 100,000 mile thing i dont think is true,Im on my 2nd power stroke my first one had a 160,000 and 1 cpm sensor and no glow plugs and was hardly ever pluged in.The truck i got now has a 104,000 and nothing done except oil changes.It has a 6 position chip,4in exhaust and some other goodies.Starts great in cold weather even with 15w40


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree check the GP relay first, NAPA part # gpr109, IIRC
Replacing only the bad glow plugs and leaving the good ones would be analogous to only replacing the bad spark plugs on a gasser tune up. They run about $9.00 each, and it takes about 4 hours labor. It is just not wise to do less then a complete set while you have both valve covers off. Mileage means nothing to GP's its the number of starts that matters.
There is only one aftermarket brand glow plug to use, Motorcraft part# ZD11, or OEM International part# 1820497C2. Not Autolite, Bosh, or any other brand. They have a tendency to either break the tip off, short life span, or expand so they will not back out of the hole. The Motorcraft G.P.'s can be bought at Ford, AutoZone, or O'Reilly's. They will also have the name Beru or made in Ireland etched on the side of them.
Are you going to do them your self?


----------



## snowblind (Aug 31, 2006)

if you do them your self just becareful not to break the tips off some glowplugs tips swell with age preventing them from coming out. if they don't come out try starting motor and poping out the swollen plug. if they break you have to pull injector to try to get pieces out with any luck if not you have to pull the heads good luck


----------



## Briarpatch Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

Had The Same Problem With My 001 Ford. After A Lot Of Searching Found Fleet Oil Filters We Were Using Had No Valve In Them To Prevent Drain Back When Turned Off. Fords Need Oil Pressure To Make The Injectors Open Up


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Others have said it and I agree check the GPR first. It isn't hard to check. If you have a meter that will read DC volts. If that checks out ok then you can check your glow plugs with a meter to see if any of them are bad. If you need step by step instructions on how to trouble shoot all that PM me and I will forward to you what I have on checking all this stuff. I just did my truck about a month ago.

Pat


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Briarpatch Joe;343478 said:


> Had The Same Problem With My 001 Ford. After A Lot Of Searching Found Fleet Oil Filters We Were Using Had No Valve In Them To Prevent Drain Back When Turned Off. Fords Need Oil Pressure To Make The Injectors Open Up


The valve in the oil filter that prevents oil drainback will have no effect on starting a PSD, in fact you do not even need that valve as far as starting goes. Now with that said, if the HPOP reservior drains back to the oil pan due to a bad check valve in its supply line/passage then you will have hard starting, but the oil filter anti drain back valve does not play a part in this.


----------

